
Unpoly 0.61.0 Released - sexy_seedbox
https://unpoly.com/changes/0.61.0
======
sexy_seedbox
> _The unobtrusive JavaScript framework for server-side web applications_

You can sprinkle this into your static site (ex: Jekyll, Hugo, Hexo, Zola,
etc) and still have a blazing fast, smaller footprint, less complicated setup
than a Next.js/Gatsby or a Vuepress/Gridsome static site.

